#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [影視] DreamKix  韓國足球動畫

## 小尾

“DreamKix”是一個引人入勝的故事，農家庭院足球隊也盡量參加體育比賽的最大全的第一個國際足球“夢幻聯盟”，其中最強大的球隊在這個星球上一較高下。

羅伊的團隊，另一方面是由一些有趣的字符有其自身的局限性。 羅伊，例如，一個臘腸犬的腿太短了他的身體，從而限制了他有能力踢足球好，莫里是一個書呆子，短視的痣，具有廣博的知識，只是一種對任何話題，尤其是足球，並成為戰略家的球隊，艾米莉是牛誰管理的團隊，但她沒有頭部運動，但很快就成為建設者的信心為所有的球員在球隊中，和伯恩是羊，有一個意思，因為他是連勝提出的狼。 
還有其他一些有運動受到挑戰的動物，誰克服其不足之處，發現他們自己的獨特優勢，成為英雄在足球場上和獲獎者在他們的日常生活。 

：“DreamKix”圍繞國際足球英超聯賽具有異國情調的動物，誰承擔驚人的模樣，以今天的足球明星，同時分享他們的球技和他們的高姿態生活即玩家之間爭鬥，打架的教練等。 它也有戲劇，喜劇，驚險刺激和情感的美麗的遊戲，無論在場外。(以上經過google翻譯，如有錯誤請原諒)
http://www.designstorm.co.kr/2007_eng/pro/sub02.html

動畫介紹
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2515JL5hdWk[/youtube]
主題曲
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pva0pW_QRD8&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPulIUU-fzw&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkoBEzZODi4&feature=related[/youtube]

----------


## 狼王白牙

韓國的動畫配樂很好聽，尤其是最後一個動畫的配樂

動物的 3D 造型跟動作做得很流暢跟細緻

踢足球的時候有把動物的特性表現出來

例如地鼠就是會挖洞 XD

感謝小尾的分享

----------


## 銀狼‧杰斯洛特

好厲害的3D動畫

整個就是很順暢

不過請老鷹來踢足球根本就是犯規嘛(指)

用飛的趕場還能在空中傳球

每種動物都有自己的獨門密招

如果在台灣有出電影的話

我一定會去看看的~

----------


## 迷思

其實發現不是遊戲而是動畫時有點小失望，
我好像太急性子了吧。

畫面真的好棒啊，
不同動物出場感覺真是熱鬧。
看到後面比較喜歡的是主角隊上的那隻雞，
盤球過人的畫面好讚!
或許有天能和最上面的老鷹對峙看看呢。
而第四個影片的配樂有種感人的氣氛，
很適合用在這樣的運動影片上。

希望台灣看得到......但要看運氣了。

----------


## 小尾

TO白牙老大:感謝白牙老大把這篇給挖起來XDDD

TO:銀狼‧杰斯洛特
可能他們有專屬的規則吧，這個是喜劇動作體育動畫 格式：全三維電視動畫 長度： 22分鐘× 26集 不是電影啦!但是據說可能要出電影了!

TO迷思:是啊!台灣要看到有點難了，不過這部動畫真的做得很好，台灣是引進(閃電十一人)，就感覺有點.......不是我喜歡的類型!
P.S.誰有聽得出來第三部是韓文還是英文? 
來張團體照吧

----------


## 斯冰菊

韓國不只在經濟方面是亞洲幾強之一，文化上也不遑多讓！！！十年前他們創下了亞洲國家最好的成績：殿軍。(雖然爭議頗大)在動畫上面，他們的成就也很可觀：像以人類為主的動畫PUCCA(下圖)就很受歡迎，以獸為主的應該就是PORORO(下下圖)啦！！！在【I AM SMTOWN】裡，有拍到f(x)中的維多利亞(宋茜)用PORORO讀本當韓語教材喔！！！結合了獸與足球，韓國又創造了一部引狼注意的動畫！！！




本狼在眾獸之中最好奇的那隻吉娃娃，他這樣參加好像是在冒生命危險；一顆球就比他的身體還大了，被打到絕對會內出血啊！！！為了夢想而付出，應該就是這樣吧！！！

TO  小尾：

      繼白牙老大後，本狼又挖出來這則絕妙分享了！！！  :wuffer_glee: 不用感謝本狼啦！因為這篇真的深得本狼心哪！！！

      順便回覆你的問題：第三首與第四首歌都是韓文歌沒錯唷！！！

TO  狼皇白牙：

      本狼與老大一樣也很喜歡這部動畫喔！！！本狼在看到敵對的蛇隊員追公雞時還不禁捏一把冷汗哩！！！話說他們在比賽時有時四腳、有時兩腳，這樣適應時勢的戰術讓本狼覺得非常有智慧；要不是人類用兩腳走路慣了，本狼還真想推薦給那些明星足球員呢！

TO  銀狼‧杰斯洛特：

      至少在流暢度方面韓國勝過台灣吧！！！老鷹這樣不算犯規吧！畢竟他沒有犯『翼』球，這樣算合理啦！！！

      本狼也很希望台灣出電影哪！！！只不過可能到時候都大撕裂囉！！！(宇宙結局)  :wuffer_grin:  

TO  迷思：

      真的非常熱鬧呢！！！好希望本狼是那個世界的觀眾，為自己支持的隊伍加油與吶喊！！！不過好像他們不用烏烏茲拉，畢竟他們的音量總和已經遠遠勝過啦！！！

      第四首真的蠻感狼的，不過第三首的熱血感勁道也很足喔！！！也許第三首可以當成韓國2014年里約熱內盧世足賽的參賽影片喔！！！  :wuffer_laugh:  

話說那隻羊是由咱們狼群養大的，難怪咬黃牌咬得這麼兇！！！  :wuf_e_surprised:  

【DREAMKIX影片集錦！！！】：http://www.youtube.com/results?searc....0.fQDn407bz_I

或許某日咱們也可以組夢幻獸足球隊......  :wuffer_thpt:

----------

